# 1 Week to go...



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

... you all know I'm selling out, Letty is the last one I am waiting for her to kid before I sell her with her kids... Letty has had 3 her first and second time so I am expecting 3 this time two, just 1 Week to go!!! these pics are from last week (except the first one)... she is only 1/2 LaMancha, (1/2 Boer) but she is a high producing dairy girl, last year about a gallon a day, and she is so nice on the stand...




































I have already started my new pet project that I CAN have in town... Bonsai, so I'm not going to be unoccupied...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding. Glad you found a new hobby.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

These last few days.......are.......SOOO...................long.................LOL!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Good luck!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

2 DAYS!!!! She is nesting and sooooo talkative!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks close! Good Luck!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

She looks super close! Can't wait to see all her little ones. It will be bittersweet, but definitely worth it in the end.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Closer that I though, she had them 1 day early!!!! 2 girls 1 boy!!! the boy is the only black, they all have mom's ears, the boy has a few spots...


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

AWWWW Congrats! They're beautiful!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations! I love LaBoers. They are the cutest.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

forgot to mention for all the newbies... 3 kids, 2 placentas all healthy


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Adorable


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yay Letty! She and they are beautiful. Does the family of four already have a new home lined up?

(and I also want to see photos of your bonsai projects)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congratulations! So cute! All healthy & happy! :great:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww. They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

no home lined up yet, I am SOOOO glad for my barn.... had a fly-by today...








I will post a thred on my Bonsai project...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

SalteyLove I posted it for you...https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/spidy1s-bonsai-attempt.211777/


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my first dapple...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Letty and Star are sold to a nice local lady! The other 2 babies where sold as bottle babies! and just a cute pic of Star in Niko's bed, she slipped under the barn gate to get at it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Peek a boo.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You snooze
..You lose.....awwwwww!


----------

